# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Problemi s hyperlinkom

## ježić

Imam problema s korištenjem hyperlinka. Nekad mi upali, nekad ne, i onda se ne može otvoriti željena stranica. Svaki put razmišljam što sam zbrčkala. Znam da je već na nekoliko različitih mjesta objašnjavano, ali htjela sam si cijelu stvar pojednostaviti s uputom na onoj stanici "Fore i trikovi na ovom forumu-kako preživjeti. Dakle, napišem riječ, označim ju, kliknem ikonicu hyperlink, u otvorenom prozorčiću kopiram adresu i kad to sve na kraju želim objaviti, odjavi me s foruma i pojavi mi se poruka da nemam dozvolu za izvesti tu radnju. Piše da trebam osvježiti stranicu i ponovno se ulogirati.
U čem je problem?

----------


## anchie76

Moguće je problem u tvojim cookijima...

Izadji iz rodine stranice. Ugasi explorer. Upali ga, odi u TOOLS => INTERNET OPTIONS i tamo stisni DELETE COOKIES i DELETE FILES (klikni na kucicu da ti obrise i offline pages) 

Izgasi explorer, upali ponovo i onda se ulogiraj.

Kad ovo napravis, kompjuter ce "zaboraviti" sve passworde za pristup raznim internet stranicama sto je prije pamtio, pa imaj to u vidu (ako nisi na svom racunalu ili ti komp pamti neke bitne passworde za pristup raznim web stranicama).

----------


## ježić

probala sam, ali opet nejde. Sad mi napiše poruku: Your session timed out while you were composing this post and you were logged out. You must log in again to continue.

Što da sad probam? :Sad:

----------


## admin

hm, čini mi se da nešto jako krivo radite. Koji browser koristite? Uglavnom nakon što odaberete tekst i kliknete na ikonicu za stvaranje linkova u okviru s porukom bi trebalo pisati ovako nešto (pogledajte ovaj link) (uglata zagrada URL="link" uglata zagrada tekst)

----------


## ježić

Imam Internet Explorer. Ja kad napišem riječ, označim ju i kliknem ikonicu hyperlink, otvori mi se mali prozor u kojem piše Hyperlink information, ima padajući izbornik u kojem se može birati: (other), file:, ftp:, http; mailto; news: telnet:
Uglavnom kad odaberem http: i upišem adresu ispod toga, izbaci mi onu poruku koju sam gore napisala i izlogira me van.
Ne znam kako da drugačije objasnim, jedino da napravim PrintScreen, pa pošaljem dokument sa sličicom nekome na mail.  :Sad:

----------


## ježić

Podižem malo

----------


## ježić

dižem iz prašine

----------


## ježić

Jeeeej! Konačno radi!

----------


## cvijeta73

ja ne mogu nać tu ikonicu hiperlink  :Undecided: 
di je?  :Grin:

----------


## ježić

Direktno u redu iznad prostora u kojem pišeš post, nalaze se one male sličice: podebljano, italic, podcrtano, font, veličina fonta, boja fonta, ikonica za smajliće i onda ona za hiperlink. Crtež prikazuje zemlju ispred koje se znak koji izgleda kao broj 8 polegnut na pod. Nadam se da sam pomogla.

----------


## cvijeta73

ježić, hvala  :Love: 

to sam našla, al mi nije davalo mogućnost hiperlinka, da stavim tekst. pa nisam bila sigurna da je to -to. sad sam promijenila neke postavke i voila

proba

----------


## borka

Slikovnice

----------


## anchie76

:Klap:

----------


## fjora

> Direktno u redu iznad prostora u kojem pišeš post, nalaze se one male sličice: podebljano, italic, podcrtano, font, veličina fonta, boja fonta, ikonica za smajliće i onda ona za hiperlink. Crtež prikazuje zemlju ispred koje se znak koji izgleda kao broj 8 polegnut na pod. Nadam se da sam pomogla.


http://dobrahrana.jutarnji.hr/sedam-bozicnih-slastica-bez-kompliciranja/foto
galerija/5/

----------

